# Storing beans



## DanInStreatham (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi

I understand the importance of keeping coffee fresh and I grind only what I need just before brewing or making espresso. But what is the best way to keep beans fresh between buying and use?

Currently, I store beans I'm using daily in a screw top metal tin which I keep in the fridge. Beans I'm not using daily are in the freezer. I don't actively leave beans in my grinder's hopper, but I don't fret about leaving a few in there as I'll use it the next day.

Before you say I should use beans faster, even if I resisted purchasing too often I'm the only coffee drinker at home and I don't work at home, so I'll always have to store some beans for a week or two.

Do any of my storage habits make sense? Are any unnecessary or am I missing something? Is it fine to leave beans in the hopper (not airtight)?

More esoteric, does freezing matter? Would it matter if I grind straight from frozen? I've frequently done this to no apparent detriment. I assume that the grinding process probably brings the temperature up a bit anyway.

What do you guys do?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

How fresh do you want them to be and how much do you consume? Do you consume a bag a week or a bag in 2 months?

I think @DavecUK have done some experiments on freezing and use of one way valves vs vacuum packing, worth taking a look if you are interested.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't put them in the fridge or the freezer.

If you let a bag rest for a week then use it up within the next 2-3 weeks the beans will be just fine in their bag.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I used to be really anal about trying to keep beans fresh. ... Over time though I have realised it doesn't actually matter that much as long as once they are opened they are stored in the dark, in a closed bag to stop air circulation and away from heat and moisture ... Yes as they age you need to tighten the grind and the taste changes, but not necessarily for the worse the last #ssssss I had, I thought tasted best about 2 weeks after opening


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

over the past year ive experimented with different storage methods, freezing, keeping in the fridge etc.

Now I just leave them in the larder in the bags they come in. Sometimes for up to two months.

When I open them I put about 250g in a airtight jar and the rest stay in their bag but are put in a tuperware box and put back in the larder.

When I froze beans Im sure they didnt taste as good when I used them and can only describe the taste as thinner


----------



## yoyo920 (Apr 25, 2016)

I actually quite like freezing beans but in general I tend to leave them in an airtight container in the shelf


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I order enough to last me 2 weeks, just stored in a cupboard in zip lock bags with a degas valve


----------



## kwack (Apr 11, 2016)

When I spoke to a local roaster (Viento) he said to never put beans in fridge or freezer. Cant remember why

I am looking to purchase a fair few beans from Rave shortly to taker advantage of free postage, but I reckon that will provide me with about 3-4 months worth!!

Do I need to come up with a better way of storing other than leaving in the bags they come in?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Best way to store them is brewed and digested.


----------



## kwack (Apr 11, 2016)

Agree but 2kg of beans gonna last a while when only one of you drinks coffee


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

3-4 months worth? I'd say just order enough for a month and store in the cupboard. £2 for second class postage once a month is better than having 3-4 month old stale coffee for the sake of free shipping (my opinion only, this does not reflect the views and opinions of any others on this forum, terms and conditions apply)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Got to agree with James, is it really worth stale or inferior coffee just to save a couple of quid? rave are cheap anyway.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Missy said:


> Best way to store them is brewed and digested.


errr, not long term it's not, I think I could only store my coffee consumption for 2hours using that method

And if I had 2kg ... Probably only 20mins!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

James811 said:


> 3-4 months worth? I'd say just order enough for a month and store in the cupboard. £2 for second class postage once a month is better than having 3-4 month old stale coffee for the sake of free shipping (my opinion only, this does not reflect the views and opinions of any others on this forum, terms and conditions apply)


Who can't drink £25 of beans in a month?! (*starts to wonder if there's an AA type organisation for coffee*)


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Cor if you halved your consumption to £12.50 a month, in a years time you could buy a la pavoni


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

h1udd said:


> Cor if you halved your consumption to £12.50 a month, in a years time you could buy a la pavoni


False assumption. Hubby reimburses me for shopping, but won't pay out for me to save up.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Fake shopping receipts. That's the plan. I could send you some of mine but your hubby may become suspicious at you shopping in Brussels every day!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

AMCD300 said:


> Fake shopping receipts. That's the plan. I could send you some of mine but your hubby may become suspicious at you shopping in Brussels every day!


Do you reckon I could get petrol money for the journey too


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

40p per mile is the going business rate


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Back to the OP: Scott Rao wrote of his surprise at how well beans freeze and I haven't noticed a difference - although I always let them defrost at room temp and haven't tried grinding from frozen. Once I have opened a bag I decant into an Airscape canister (I have three of them) - and this works well for me. If you search on the Forum there are a number of threads about storing and freezing beans.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Do you not get moisture in the beans?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

MarkT said:


> Do you not get moisture in the beans?


No - seal up the valve in the bag with tape, in the freezer, let it defrost at room temperature with the valve still sealed up.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Cool I might give it a try.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

MarkT said:


> Cool I might give it a try.


Insulation tape has been suggested/recommended as opposed to regular sellotape. More durable inside the freezer or something scientific and technical, lol!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Duct tape any good? Lol

At present irony have 1 kg of beans so I won't need to freeze them yet as I get them through within 15-17 days.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Duct tape should be fine. I've never frozen beans myself so I'm no expert. Just mentioned what I had read posted by other members who have.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I used to tape up the valve in the freezer, but no longer bother as it doesn't seem to make any difference. I squeeze all the air out before I put them in the freezer, and they come out looking the same (if air was getting in, the bags would expand slightly and lose the 'squeezed out' appearance), so I guess the one way valve is still working.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

MarkT said:


> Duct tape any good?


It would be fine - I use parcel tape.


----------

